
Bitnation launches Constitution with Ethereum - jarsin
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitnation-launches-decentralised-borderless-virtual-nation-constitution-ethereum-1544431
======
jarsin
"Tempelhof added that the Bitnation model will follow a radical interpretation
of reputation where not just people, but also laws will have reputation."

